# Newbie - My Story - Anyone with similar symptoms?



## shakey1961 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi everyone. I'm glad I've found this site as I know it, and all of you, can be a help to me and I hope I can be of help to others.

Where do I start with this... OK here goes.

When I was 16yo I started with anxiety and panic attacks, but I also noticed I had started with a funny dizziness after I'd eaten my breakfast. Eventually I found out that by eating something sweet I would recover. Sometime later I eventually found out I had hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) and I just got on with it. However, I was always curious as to why I had it as there was no diabetes in any of my parents families. For many many years I suffered the anxiety and panic and hypo's and had allsorts of tablets, tranquilisers etc., but they didn't really help.

Also, when eating bread, I would semi-regular feel like my lungs were being pushed up into my chest. Not a nice feeling at all, so I removed bread from my diet about 35 years ago and have not eaten it since. I also had extreme gut pain, so bad I had to pant like a woman giving birth to cope - it was dreadful.

I did notice that removing caffeine would help me feel better.

So over the past 40 years I've had anxiety, panic, and all manner of symptoms.

In 2011 I went to my GP with bad diarrhoea, which smelt eggy, but my GP didn't think it was eggs but suggested I cut out wheat from my diet. It was a revelation. I felt so much better, calmer, less anxious and few and not as severe hypo's. So I researched celiac disease, seemed to fit me. However, I noticed that other foods affected me, tomatoes and carbonated water (which really made me run to the loo).

Recently I have had a colonoscopy and the consultant has given me the results. I've been diagnosed with Gluten Sensitive IBS. So that's what's brought me here.

One question to start with, does anyone else suffer with body trembling, like internal shivering/shaking, when they have a problem with their gut? Had that as a young teenager.

Well... that's a brief history of my IBS problems. I can elaborate if people would like to know more on a specific issue and I would be very willing to help others, if I can.

Many thanks in anticipation of any replies


----------

